# Pics after suspension and Hartges



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

You cannot believe how well Hartge Classics, (and I assume all Hartges?) match TiAG paint! It's almost like the wheel was made for that color- Now that I think of it, looking at the Hartge website, they may have been!
Hartge Web Page for 5 series

A shot from the front right:









From the side:









And from the rear:









I did the suspension months and months ago, but never took any pics. Tomorrow is the M5 lip spoiler- maybe I can get some pics then, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

Looking real good. Those wheels look great on your car :thumb:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

They are a sweet wheel.

Here's a photoshop done on my car a while back......


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Awesome on the E46!*

And, might I say, I can only aspire to your abilities in Photoshop!

I have seen them on a black E39 and they looked great there, too.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I've never been a big fan of aftermarket wheels, but I have to say that those look awesome on your car..!!! Post more pix soon...

:thumb:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Thanks!*



> I've never been a big fan of aftermarket wheels, but I have to say that those look awesome on your car..!!!


I like your stock ones, too- In fact, we did not order the 18" wheels on our incoming '02 330 cause my wife preferred the ones like yours!

Now, if only we could get THOSE in 18's...

More pics this w/e.


----------

